# Hello!



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello, my name is Irene, I've been doing MA for around 15 years now. I started with Wado Ryu which I love and got to 1st Kyu before I had to change styles, then became black belt Tang Soo Do. I also train MMA which is brilliant. I work on Pride & Glory Ultimate Fighting shows which is hard work but great fun, it means I get to work with most of the fighters in the UK! I love all martial arts, I don't believe one style is better than another just that different styles suit different people.
  I'm glad to be here!


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> Hello, my name is Irene, I've been doing MA for around 15 years now. I started with Wado Ryu which I love and got to 1st Kyu before I had to change styles, then became black belt Tang Soo Do. I also train MMA which is brilliant. I work on Pride & Glory Ultimate Fighting shows which is hard work but great fun, it means I get to work with most of the fighters in the UK! I love all martial arts, I don't believe one style is better than another just that different styles suit different people.
> I'm glad to be here!



Greetings, Irene---welcome to MT---you've come to the right place, this is one MA site where you're going to find a huge number of people who agree completely with what you say here. Happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello and happy posting sounds like you have a great knowledge of the Arts


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello and Welcome..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Paul B (Oct 15, 2006)

Howdy Irene! Welcome to MT! :ultracool


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you! I don't so much have a great knowledge as a great instructor who has a great love for martial arts and over 30 years experience in them! My problem is there's so much I still want to learn before I run out of time! (I'm 53 in November aaargh!) though I'm thinking now of going backwards in age!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 15, 2006)

Irene, Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## donna (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stickarts (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2006)

...





			
				Tez3 said:
			
		

> I don't believe one style is better than another just that different styles suit different people.


Greetings Irene and welcome to MT,you have an excellent attitude, you'll fit right in...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!!!  :wavey:  Sounds like you've got some great information and experience to share - I look forward to future posts.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 17, 2006)

Whoa, a Traditionalist and MMA co-existing peacfully in one person....say it isn't true  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome. Glad to have ya!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

WElcome aboard!


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello.


----------

